# Rc Drag Timing System



## chjr (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking to buy a rc drag racing system complete
contact Charlie at [email protected] 
Thank you
Charlie:wave:


----------



## chjr (Jan 18, 2006)

*bump*

bump:wave::wave:


----------



## chjr (Jan 18, 2006)

bump:wave::wave:


----------



## chjr (Jan 18, 2006)

*bump*

bump,


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.raceamerica.com/

http://www.portatree.com/


Where are you wanting to set up???

Be sure to check out www.rcdrags.com


----------



## Nickyrash (Nov 11, 2009)

I am also very much interested in buying the complete racing system can any one gudie me or give tips.
_______________________________________
http://www.endoacustica.com/aerial_video_surveillance_en.htm


----------

